# [Review] Corsair Air Series A70 im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (23. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
........*Intel-Systeme*
........*AMD-Systeme*
*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
........*Testszenario*
........*Standardlüfter*
........*1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
........*2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*
*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Einleitung*​
Corsair, einigen eher für pfeilschnelle SSDs, effiziente Netzteile oder exklusiven Arbeitsspeicher bekannt, versucht sich nun mit der neuen „Air Series“ auch im Luftkühlermarkt zu etablieren. Den Anfang macht dabei der Air Series A50 und A70. Ausgestattet mit vier dicken 8mm Heatpipes und zwei leistungsstarken 120mm Lüftern soll der Air Series A70 neben niedrigeren Temperaturen auch für bessere Overclocking-Ergebnisse sorgen. Ob Corsair seinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird und der Kühler hält was er verspricht, wird der folgende Test des Air Series A70 zeigen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Corsair verkauft den A70 in einer wuchtigen und schicken Pappverpackung. Die schwarze Verpackung erhält durch die goldenen Verzierungen einen eleganten und edlen Touch. Die Vorderseite der Verpackung wird mit einer Makroaufnahme des Kühlers und einem normalen Foto verziert. Corsair umwirbt den Air Series A70 mit „High-Performance CPU Cooler“ und einer Kompatibilität zu aktuellen Sockel 775, 1156 und 1366 Systemen. AMD-Systeme, im Form von AM2(+) und AM3 werden auch unterstützt.Den Seiten der Verpackung lassen sich die einzelnen Spezifikationen zum Kühler entnehmen. Zu den aufgelisteten Spezifikationen gehören z.B. die Abmessungen des Kühlers, die Lüfterdrehzahl, die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und die Lautstärke. Der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Verpackung kann man einige Features des Air Series A70 entnehmen. Corsair selbst beschreibt den Kühler damit, dass die hochentwickelte Technologie in Form des Air Series A70 die weltweit schnellsten Prozessoren kühlen soll. Weiterhin lässt sich der Verpackung entnehmen, dass der Kühler auf vier Kupfer-Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 8mm setzt. Zwei 120mm Lüfter sollen die Frischluftzufuhr garantieren.
Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet der Käufer eine ausführliche Produktbeschreibung des Air Series A70. „Der A70 übertrifft die Leistung herkömmlicher Prozessorkühler deutlich“ – so steht es auf der Verpackung zumindest geschrieben. Der weiteren Produktbeschreibung kann entnommen werden, dass der Kühler dank der vier 8mm Heatpipes und zwei leistungsstarker 120mm Lüfter in Kombination mit seiner glatt geschliffenen Oberfläche, herausragende Kühleigenschaften besitzen soll.
Abschließend noch ein paar Worte zum Lieferumfang des Air Series A70: dieser enthält neben einer ausführlichen Montageanleitung auch ein Warnhinweis zur Garantieabwicklung und einen Flyer mit Informationen über weitere Corsair-Produkte.
Natürlich darf der Montagezubehör nicht fehlen: neben der Halteklammer für AMD-Systeme liegt eine Backplate sowie Halteklammer für Intel-Systeme bei. Die Backplate und Halteklammer für Intel-Systeme lässt sich dank flexibler Schrauben für alle gängigen (Sockel 775, 1156 und 1366) Intel-Systeme nutzen. Damit die Intel-Halteklammer am Kühler fixiert werden kann, liegen vier Montageschrauben bei. Neben der obligatorischen Spritze Wärmeleitpaste liegen dem Lieferumfang noch zwei 9V-Adapter bei und ein Y-Adapter bei. Die Lüfter sind bereits auf die Halteklipps montiert und können direkte auf den Kühler gesteckt werden. Der Lieferumfang enthält ebenfalls zwei Ersatz-Entkoppler für die die Halteklipps.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Kenner werden den Air Series A70 wohl als alten Bekannten wiedererkennen. Ohne die beiden aufgeklippsten Lüfter sind die Ähnlichkeiten zum „Venom“ von Akasa wirklich verblüffend. Hier gibt es keine Zweifel – der Air Series A70 ist ein verkappter und leicht gepimp’ter Akasa „Venom“.
Damit sich die beiden Kühler nicht wie ein Ei dem anderen gleichen, hat Corsair die Optik des Kühlers verändert. Die Form der Lamellen ist aber nahezu identisch. So wird z.B. auf die Aussparung für die Entkoppler verzichtet. Damit die Lüfter ordentlich am Kühlkörper befestigt werden, hat Corsair sich etwas einfallen lassen. Die Lüfter werden mittels eines Halterahmens aus Plastik am Kühlkörper montiert. Damit die Vibrationen der Lüfter nicht an den Kühlkörper übertragen werden, verfügen die Halterahmen über eingebaute Entkoppler. Diese sind mit normalen Entkopplern zu vergleichen, nur dass sie in den Rahmen der Halterung mit eingesetzt sind. Bei einem Defekt lassen sich die Entkoppler allerdings ohne Probleme tauschen. Dem Lieferumfang liegen, wie schon genannt, zwei Ersatz-Entkoppler bei. Die Halterahmen werden mittels zweier Plastikclips auf jeder Seite des Rahmens am Kühlkörper fixiert. Corsair hat die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüfter im Vorfeld schon auf den Halterahmen montiert. Die Lüfter wurden dabei nach dem Push-Pull-Prinzip ausgerichtet. Ein Lüfter pustet von vorne frische Luft in den Kühler hinein, der andere Lüfter auf der Rückseite, saugt die „genutzte“ Luft hinten heraus. Falls gewünscht, lassen sich die auf den Halterahmen vormontierten Lüfter, ersetzten. Als Alternative lassen sich fast alle normalen 120mm Lüfter montieren. Allerdings kann es bei Lüftern wie z.B. der Silent Wings Serie von  Be Quiet! Zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen.
Durch die beiden ansteckbaren Lüfter wirkt der Kühler wesentlich dunkler, da ein Großteil der silbernen Aluminium-Lamellen verdeckt wird. Die oberste Lamelle des Air Series A70 hat Corsair schwarz gefärbt. Neben dem Corsair-Logo wurde noch ein Muster aus nach unten gewölbten Vertiefungen in die Lamellen gestanzt. Betrachtet man den Kühler von unten, stellt man fest, dass das Muster auf alle Lamellen des Kühlers angewandt worden ist. Dank der oberen schwarzen Lamelle wirkt der Kühler in Kombination mit den kupfernen Heatpipes sehr schick. Im Gegensatz zu Akasa verzichtet Corsair darauf, die Kupfer-Heatpipes zu vernickeln. Bei der Bodenplatte sind die beiden Kühler aber wieder ziemlich identisch. Die Bodenplatte verfügt über vier Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 8mm. Dank der H.D.C-Technologie (Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Technologie) berühren die Heatpipes den Heatspreader des Prozessors. Die Abwärme kann dann ohne Umwege von den Heatpipes aufgenommen und an die Lamellen weiterbefördert werden. Nebenbei fungiert die Bodenplatte auch noch als weiterer Kühlkörper. Sie verteilt die aufgenommene Abwärme des Prozessors gleichmäßig an die Heatpipes. Corsair spendiert der Bodenplatte im Gegensatz zu Akasa vier Montagelöcher. So lässt sich die Halteklammer für Intel-Systeme besser an der Bodenplatte fixieren. Corsair gewährlistet dadurch eine einfachere Montage. Das Muster auf der Oberseite der Bodenplatte sorgt dafür, dass die einzelnen Halteklammern bei der Montage nicht verrutschen und immer ideal ausgerichtet sind.
Die Verarbeitung ist vergleichbar mit der des Akasa „Venom“. An einigen Lamellen verfügt der Kühler über kleinere Macken oder Kanten. Diese sind aber, sobald die beiden Lüfter angesteckt sind nicht mehr sichtbar. Nun genug der Worte, lassen wir die Bilder für sich sprechen.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Corsair "Air Series A70" angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.​


Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Corsairs „Air Series A70“ bringt mit montiertem Lüfter ein Gewicht von 920 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus den kupfernen Heatpipes, der Bodenplatte, ebenfalls aus Kuper und den Aluminium-Lamellen zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen vier Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 8mm zur Verfügung. Der „Air Series A70“ zeichnet sich durch seine besonders flexible Kompatibilität aus, da er auch zu vielen älteren Systemen kompatibel ist. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit die ausführliche Produktbeschreibung sichtbar wird, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler



Nachdem Corsair seit Jahren die Elite im Bereich höchstwertiger Overclocker-Speicher markiert, wird das Produktportfolio schrittweise ausgebaut. Nach schnellen SSDs, hochwertigen Gehäusen, leistungsstarken Netzteilen und einer einfach installierbaren Wasserkühlung stellt Corsair seine ersten CPU-Luftkühler vor. Der A70 ist dabei das Topmodell und wartet mit Doppelbelüftung und vier Heatpipes auf.

Bei der Konstruktion setzt Corsair auf eine Tower-Form mit seitlich montierten Ventilatoren. Vier dicke Heatpipes (8 mm) sorgen dabei für den Wärmetransport und liegen direkt auf der CPU auf, was einen direkten Kontakt ermöglicht. Zusammen mit der großen Lamellenfläche und der doppelten Lüfterbestückung ist somit eine hohe Kühlleistung garantiert.

Direkt am Kühlkörper sind abnehmbare Kunststoffrahmen befestigt, an denen die Lüfter mit vibrationsdämpfenden Gummipins halten. Sie sind dabei in einer Push-Pull-Anordnung verbaut, so dass ein Lüfter in Richtung des Kühlkörpers bläst, während der gegenüberliegende saugt. Dabei handelt es sich um schneller drehende Modelle mit hohem Luftdurchsatz. Um bei Bedarf die Lautstärke drosseln zu können, liegt ein Spannungsadapter bei.

Der A70 ist mit den Intel Sockeln 775, 1156 und 1366 sowie die AMD Sockeln AM2 und AM3 kompatibel. Einige Mainboards mit sechs RAM-Slots behindern die Montage des Kühlers sofern Speichermodule mit alternativem Kühlerdesign verwendet werden. Je nach Layout und Menge der Riegel können in diesem Fall entweder andere Slots genutzt, oder der vordere Lüfter abgebaut werden.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - Intel-Systeme*​
Auch bei der Montage unterscheidet sich der Air Series A70 nur minimal vom Akasa „Venom“. Dank der flexiblen Backplate kann der Kühler auf allen aktuellen Intel-Systemen verbaut werden.  Nachdem die Backplate für das jeweilige System angepasst wurde, lässt sich diese von hinten durch das Mainboard stecken. Die Schutzfolie auf der Backplate sorgt dafür, dass kein direkter Kontakt mit der Sockelhalterung des Mainboards besteht. Sobald das Mainboard mit der Backplate bestückt ist, kann es wieder umgedreht und der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden.
Bevor der Kühler auf den Prozessor gesetzt wird, muss die Schutzfolie auf der Kontaktfläche der Bodenplatte entfernt werden. Anders als beim Akasa „Venom“ lässt sich die Befestigungsklammer mittels vier Schrauben an der Bodenplatte fixieren. So lässt sich der Kühler einfacher montieren. Sobald der Kühler mit angeschraubter Befestigungsklammer aufgesetzt ist, können die vier Unterlegscheiben und Muttern angebracht werden. Idealerweise wird der Kühler über Kreuz festgeschraubt. Nach Abschluss der eigentlichen Kühler-Montage lassen sich die zwei  Lüfter mittels der Halterahmen ganz einfach an den Kühler anstecken. Damit auch beide Lüfter angeschlossen werden können, kann der beiliegende Y-Adapter genutzt werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage - AMD-Systeme*​
Die Montage auf AMD-Systemen ist im Vergleich zur Montage bei Intel-Systemen wesentlich einfacher. Corsair setzt wie auch Akasa beim „Venom“ auf ein eine Befestigungsklammer. Diese Befestigungsklammer kann in Kombination mit dem normalen Retention-Modul von AMD genutzt werden. Es ist daher nicht nötig, das vorhandene Retention-Modul zu entfernen. Nachdem der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen ist, kann direkt der Kühler aufgesetzt werden. Allerdings sollte die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte vorher entfernt werden! Sobald der Kühler auf dem Prozessor sitzt, kann die Befestigungsklammer verbaut werden. Leider ist es aufgrund der Montageklammer nur möglich, den Kühler waagerecht, also nach oben aus dem Gehäuse herauspustend, zu montieren. 
Die Monate der Lüfter gestalten sich allerdings etwas knifflig. Da der Befestigungsmechanismus der Klammer im Weg ist, muss der Lüfter vom Halterahmen entfernt werden. Sobald der Rahmen auf den Kühler aufgesteckt ist, kann der Lüfter angebracht werden. Dies gilt allerdings nur für den Lüfter, der rechts vom Kühler (oben im Gehäuse) verbaut wird. Der Lüfter, der auf der linken Seite des Kühlers ist, kann normal angesteckt werden.​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein DFI X58 DK-T3eH6 genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel 2GB Corsair Dominator GT genutzt. Da die Dominator GT über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Corsair H850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Der Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter ist allerdings nur Bestandteil der Tests, soweit  ein Lüfter beiliegt. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu der Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler, falls möglich, auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten ein/zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm (Scythe S-FLEX SFF21E). Ein Bestandteil der Messungen ist, die Messungen mit unterschiedlichen Lüfterdrehzahlen (100% / 75% / 50%). Die Temperaturwerte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Standardlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund der hohen Drehzahl der beiden Lüfter kann der Air Series A70 von Corsair Akasa’s „Venom“ vom Thron stoßen. Im Vergleich mit den anderen Kühlern laufen die Lüfter des Air Series A70 teils deutlich schneller. Satte 2000rpm sorgen für eine ordentliche Luftzufuhr. Der Air Series A70 kann sich so um ordentliche 2,2°Grad von Noctuas Flaggschiff, dem NH-D14 absetzten. Auch bei geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl kann der Air Series A70 dank der hohen Grunddrehzahl sich gut vor den anderen Kühlern behaupten. 
Dank der hochdrehenden Lüfter kann sich der Air Series A70 selbst bei 50% Drehzahl um 3,6°Grad vom NH-D14 absetzten. Bei einem Lüfter fallen die Werte minimal besser als bei Akasa’s „Venom“ aus. Der Grund liegt hier auch klar auf der Hand: der Lüfter des „Venom“ lief mit max. 1.700rpm. Der Lüfter des Air Series A70 lief mit max. 2000rpm. Die gute Kühlleistung erreicht der Air Series A70 allerdings mit einer teils doch deutlich hörbaren Geräuschkulisse.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn der Air Series A70 mit einem langsameren Lüfter nicht richtig in Schwung kommt, schlägt er sich überraschend besser als der „Venom“ von Akasa. Obwohl die beiden Kühler fast oder nahezu baugleich sind, kann sich der Air Series A70 um maximal 0,6° Grad vom „Venom absetzten. Im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Kühlern, muss sich der Air Series A70 wie auch der „Venom“, teils geschlagen geben. Immerhin erreicht der Air Series A70 ein Achtungserfolg und kann den in die Jahre gekommen IFX-14 von Thermalright minimal hinter sich lassen. Wie auch der „Venom“, bevorzugt der Air Series A70 klar Lüfter mit höherer Drehzahl.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 2x Referenzlüfter (120mm)*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei zwei langsameren 120mm Lüftern zeigt sich ein ähnliches Bild: auch hier kann sich der Air Series A70 minimal vom „Venom“ absetzten. Bei fallender Drehzahl muss der Air Series A70 die starke Konkurrenz von Prolimatech, Scythe und Noctua aber ziehen lassen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wichtiger Punkt neben der Kühlleistung ist die Lautstärke. Hier hat es  der Air Series A70, wie zu erwarten, schwer. Aufgrund der hohen Drehzahl von 2.000rpm lärmt der Kühler bei voller Drehzahl mit amtlichen 41,2 dB(A) vor sich hin. Mittels der beiliegenden Adapter, die beide Lüfter auf 1.600rpm drosseln, reduziert sich die Lautstärke auf angenehmere 26,8 dB(A). Im direkten Vergleich zum Akasa Venom ist der Air Series A70 bei höherer Drehzahl und besserer Kühlleistung etwas besser.
Mit einer Drehzahl von 50% (1.500rpm) kommt der Air Series A70 auf eine Lautstärke von 24,6dB(A). Bei 50% (1.000rpm) sind es nur noch sehr leise 16,8dB(A). Den idealen Kompromiss aus Drehzahl und Laustärke brauchte ich beim Air Series A70 nicht finden. Corsair hat mit den 1.600rpm ein gutes Gespür gehabt: sowohl Kühlleistung als auch Lautstärke stimmen.​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
„Der Air Series A70 übertrifft die Leistung herkömmlicher Prozessorkühler deutlich“ – dieser Slogan,  trifft auf Corsair’s neuen High-End-Luftkühler nur bedingt zu. 
Verwendet man die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Lüfter, so kann sich der Air Series A70 durchweg an die Spitze setzten. Allerdings entsteht durch die schnellen Lüfter (max. 2.000rpm) eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Geräuschkulisse. Dennoch lässt sich mittels der beiliegenden Spannungsadapter indirekt neben der Drehzahl auch die Lautstärke deutlich senken.  Mit beiden Lüftern @ 1.600rpm kommt der Air Series A70 lautstärketechnisch auf das Niveau des Akasa „Venom“ @ 75%. 
Die Tests mit den Referenzlüftern absolviert der Air Series A70 eher durchschnittlich. Aufgrund der geringeren Drehzahlen muss er die Konkurrenz teils deutlich ziehen lassen. Das Duell zum fast baugleichen Akasa „Venom“ kann der Kühler von Corsair aber mit einem geringen Abstand überraschend für sich gewinnen. Fakt ist, so höher die Drehzahl, umso besser perform‘t der Air Series A70. Dennoch kann der Air Series A70 von Corsair als Gesamtpaket einen guten Eindruck abliefern. Corsair verbessert den Akasa Venom an einigen Stellen, so wie z.B. bei der Montage für Intel-Systeme oder der Befestigung der Lüfter, geschehen. Die Montage für AMD-Systeme bleibt leider unangetastet, so lässt sich der Kühler leider nur waagerecht verbauen.
Betrachtet man Corsairs Ansprüche, so kann man sagen: Ziel erreicht. Corsair liefert mit dem Air Series A70 einen der leistungsstärksten Kühler am Markt ab. Dies wird sich aber mit einer hohen Drehzahl und der daraus resultierenden Lautstärke erkauft. Gedrosselt ist der Air Series A70 auch als 24/7 Kühler brauchbar. Wer nun Interesse bekommen und vor hat, sich den  Air Series A70 von Corsair zu kaufen, kann diesen im Onlineshop von Caseking für 67,90 Euro erstehen.
Der Air Series A70 von Corsair verdient sich aufgrund der guten Leistung/Lautstärke bei 1.600rpm schlussendlich mit 77,78% den „Silber Award“. Er kann sich so um einen Hauch vor Akasa’s „Venom“ (74,6% im Rating) platzieren. Weiterhin ausschlaggebend für die Wertung ist der großzügigere Lieferumfang und die Lautstärke bei geringerer Drehzahl, bzw. bessere Kühlleistung bei gleicher Lautstärke.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Corsair Air Series A70 Produktseite

Corsair Air Series A70 bei Caseking
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## hardwarespider (23. August 2010)

Wirklich sehr schön übersichtlicher Test.


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. August 2010)

super test, weiter so


----------



## VVeisserRabe (26. August 2010)

Schöner test, der kühler gefällt mir auch sehr gut, ist die bodenplatte aus vernickeltem kupfer oder aus alu? Aufm handy siehts nach alu aus, aber du schreibst kupfer


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (28. August 2010)

Schöner Test 
Corsair ha schon nen guten Kühler abgeliefert, jedoch ist er verdammt teuer!


----------



## xTc (29. August 2010)

VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Schöner test, der kühler gefällt mir auch sehr gut, ist die bodenplatte aus vernickeltem kupfer oder aus alu? Aufm handy siehts nach alu aus, aber du schreibst kupfer



Ist aber, wie schon beim Akasa Venom, vernickeltes Kupfer. 


MFG


----------



## Bluebeard (2. September 2010)

Schönes Review 

Ich gehe zudem sehr stark davon aus, dass der Preis in kürze noch Fallen wird


----------



## sensitron (3. September 2010)

Die Befestigung der Lüfter gefällt mir sehr gut, diese Scythe Klammern gehen mir mittlerweile auf die Nüsse


----------



## xTc (4. September 2010)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Schönes Review
> 
> Ich gehe zudem sehr stark davon aus, dass der Preis in kürze noch Fallen wird



Danke, Danke. 
Der "Straßenpreis" des Kühler's ist allerdings schon deutlich gefallen. Bei Geizhals gibt es ihn schon für unter 50,00 Euro zzgl. Versand.




sensitron schrieb:


> Die Befestigung der Lüfter gefällt mir sehr gut, diese Scythe Klammern gehen mir mittlerweile auf die Nüsse



Das stimmt. Vorallem lassen sich die Lüfter schnell tauschen und der Kühler so mit neuen, alternativen Lüftern bestücken.


MFG


----------



## McZonk (4. September 2010)

xTc schrieb:


> Ist aber, wie schon beim Akasa Venom, vernickeltes Kupfer.


Wir reden hier aber schon von dem _Aluminium_-Block am Boden des Kühlers, oder?  Die Oberfläche verrät (zumindest soweit ich das optisch anhand der Bilder beurteilen kann) hier schon, dass es keine Nickel-Schicht sondern eher eloxiertes Aluminium ist.

Dennoch ein rundum schöner Test, den Punkt solltest du aber noch korrigieren, schließlich kann er für manche WLP von Bedeutung sein. 

Edit: Aluminium Base+Fin.


----------



## xTc (5. September 2010)

Habe es angepasst und drei weitere Bilder hinzugefügt, die zeigen, wie der Kühler montiert ausschaut. 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MFG


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

Kann man den Kühler beim AMD System nur in eine Richtung einbauen, also nicht nach hinten blasen lassen?


----------



## Kaktus (16. Oktober 2010)

Richtig, das A70 und A50 kann man bei AMD nur nach oben blasend montieren.


----------



## xTc (16. Oktober 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man den Kühler beim AMD System nur in eine Richtung einbauen, also nicht nach hinten blasen lassen?



Leider ja. Die Klammer lässt sich nur in eine Richtung anbringen. Wenn Corsair allerdings schlau ist, kopieren Sie für kommende Revisionen etwas von Prolimatech. Eine alternatives Retention Kit könnte hier Abhilfe schaffen.


MFG


----------



## Marius517 (31. März 2011)

Super test sehr ausführlich und mit jedem Detail der Verpackung x) nur ein kleiner Rechtschreibfehler!.............."Natürlich darf der Montagezubehör nicht fehlen" sonst alles top


----------

